# Radio Wiring



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I pulled out the Jensen car radio on my 2006 21rs to install a newer radio with an AUX jack for the IPODl. I see that there are two sets of white wires coming out which appear to be the power wires. Both sets consist of one white wire and one white and orange wire. My quandry is how to wire up the JVC KDS-15 I bought. It has one red wire and one yellow wire. I know these are the power wires, but how do they hook into the white wires. I need all the help I can get, I have this thing apart and we are leaving on a trip in a couple of days. The spouse is beginning to doubt my skills, and this may put future mods in jeopardy. Thanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

One is a power wire the other is a memory feed wire. I belive they are both always hot so it really does not matter what wire goes to power and memory. You can solder the orange and white together and cover with shrink wrap ( prefered method ) or use a butt connector. All of the supplys to do either job are available at your local auto store. Wire nuts are not a good idea for 12volt, my opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> One is a power wire the other is a memory feed wire. I belive they are both always hot so it really does not matter what wire goes to power and memory. You can solder the orange and white together and cover with shrink wrap ( prefered method ) or use a butt connector. All of the supplys to do either job are available at your local auto store. Wire nuts are not a good idea for 12volt, my opinion. Hope it helps.


 Why are there two sets of these wires, and do they both have to be hooked up in order for the radio to work. If so how do I hook them up. My radio has a red wire, yellow wire, and a black wire. I have no clue why a 12 v radio would need two sets of wires. Thanks for all of the help


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

In a car, one wire from the car is ignition controlled power(turn car off, radio cuts off) , one is constant power for memory ( clock, preset stations). In the camper they are both always hot, they have power all the time. You need to hook them all up. Red to one of the wires, yellow to the other wire. Does not matter which one, the camper wires are both 12v power all the time. The black is ground. You need that hooked up to or it wont work.


----------

